# Current Listening Vol IV



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Im falling gently to sleep in the arms of morpheus,whit the incredible missa of Ockeghem's The Clerk's, woaw that epic, than i just had a lisen to 3 cds of Obrecht i guess i honnor the flemish tonight and dutch, i saluted your musical skills it's in your heart, you gave me and us devotes so many prodiges during franco-flemish era, im hook on this era these composers my mind is full of enthousiasm not mania, you can't says im a bit crazy but has aspirant musicologist i need to lisen to more music the more the better and i love it to death hmm hmm vocal music of rennaissance what an exquisite pleasure out of this worldy experience, please joined the Franco-Flemish Guild my group im an absolute devotes, fine arts lovers , music lovers, of the time of Bruggel'S and Bosch's, have a nice days folks take care friends on TC and regular talk classicals menbers and musicologists around the worlds or newbies.
> 
> :tiphat:


----------

